# to have a feeling



## aniceto

como se dice "to have a feeling"? por ejemplo " i have a feeling that he didn't go" o algo?


----------



## Rayines

May be "intuyo que....."?
or "presiento que...."?


----------



## Vero

a hunch= tener una corazonada

tengo un presentimiento


----------



## funnydeal

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1331&


----------



## el_novato

According the link that funnydeal gives, I think the translation would be "*Presiento*".


----------



## simplyaStudent

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to have a feeling"? por ejemplo " i have a feeling that he didn't go" o algo?



Aniceto,

I have a feeling that he didn't go.  = Me siento que no se marchase él.

Sentirse que  = to have a feeling 

~  simplyaStudent


----------



## fran

simplyaStudent said:
			
		

> Aniceto,
> 
> I have a feeling that he didn't go.  = Me siento que no se marchase él.
> 
> Sentirse que  = to have a feeling
> 
> ~  simplyaStudent




"_Me siento que no se marchase él_" no tiene sentido en español.

Se podría utilizar "Presiento que no se irá/marchará" o "Creo que no se irá/marchará" ambas frases tienen el mismo significado, aunque la segunda da más veracidad a lo que pueda ocurrir.


----------



## fran

Quería decir "más veracidad a lo que pensamos que pueda ocurrir".


----------



## simplyaStudent

fran said:
			
		

> "_Me siento que no se marchase él_" no tiene sentido en español.
> 
> Se podría utilizar "Presiento que no se irá/marchará" o "Creo que no se irá/marchará" ambas frases tienen el mismo significado, aunque la segunda da más veracidad a lo que pueda ocurrir.



Fran,

*Question*: ¿If my construction has no meaning [in Spanish], then why does it appear on so many Spanish websites?

Do you really mean that it is substandard usage, something used by children and foreigners?

Are these substandard also: me siento como que, me siento como si, etc?

Here are just a few examples taken from *supposedly * Spanish websites. Has my "limited and expedient" methods victimized me once again?

A veces peleamos en la noche y a la mañana siguiente tengo que trabajar y *me siento que* no puedo seguir adelante en mi dia hasta volver a hablar con él por teléfono y quedar bien otra vez.

*Me siento que* fracase.

¡Ay! que mal *me siento que* me va a dar un desmayo.

Cuando yo salgo a la calle *me siento que* soy mayor, porque me mando sola y hago todo yo sola.

If the construction is merely deemed substandard by grammer pedants, then I certainly will refrain from using it in polite company. However, should I get caught on the wrong side of town at the wrong time, I might have to talk myself out of some sh*it and that cannot be accomplished by using the King's Spanish. 

Finally, find it being used as an example in the Diccionario.com of Spain.

Diccionario.com - Diccionario General de Sinónimos y Antónimos de la Lengua Española Vox © Spes Editorial SL, 1999  
...
5. presentir, barruntar, creer. Se dice de los animales que con sus acciones anuncian un cambio de tiempo; también se dice de las intuiciones o presentimientos de las personas:* siento que a partir de ahora las cosas van a cambiar mucho. * 

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## Jupiter

Dear Simply,

From WordReference/Espasa:

_►sentirse verbo reflexivo to feel: me siento incapaz de hacerlo, I don't feel able to do it
     se siente mejor, he feels better
     se sintió traicionada, she felt betrayed_

The verb sentir in its reflexive form sentirse is always followed by an adjective, like in the examples.

The expression _me siento que _ may be informally used in some countries, but I would definetively recommend not to use it to a Spanish student. And I suggest you to use any dictionary instead of Google for your idiomatic questions. Do you believe everything you see out there in the Internet?


----------



## fran

simplyaStudent said:
			
		

> Fran,
> 
> *Question*: ¿If my construction has no meaning [in Spanish], then why does it appear on so many Spanish websites?
> 
> Do you really mean that it is substandard usage, something used by children and foreigners?
> 
> Are these substandard also: me siento como que, me siento como si, etc?
> 
> Here are just a few examples taken from *supposedly * Spanish websites. Has my "limited and expedient" methods victimized me once again?
> 
> A veces peleamos en la noche y a la mañana siguiente tengo que trabajar y *me siento que* no puedo seguir adelante en mi dia hasta volver a hablar con él por teléfono y quedar bien otra vez.
> 
> *Me siento que* fracase.
> 
> ¡Ay! que mal *me siento que* me va a dar un desmayo.
> 
> Cuando yo salgo a la calle *me siento que* soy mayor, porque me mando sola y hago todo yo sola.
> 
> If the construction is merely deemed substandard by grammer pedants, then I certainly will refrain from using it in polite company. However, should I get caught on the wrong side of town at the wrong time, I might have to talk myself out of some sh*it and that cannot be accomplished by using the King's Spanish.
> 
> Finally, find it being used as an example in the Diccionario.com of Spain.
> 
> Diccionario.com - Diccionario General de Sinónimos y Antónimos de la Lengua Española Vox © Spes Editorial SL, 1999
> ...
> 5. presentir, barruntar, creer. Se dice de los animales que con sus acciones anuncian un cambio de tiempo; también se dice de las intuiciones o presentimientos de las personas:* siento que a partir de ahora las cosas van a cambiar mucho. *
> 
> ~ simplyaStudent




Solo intento ayudarte.

Hay muchas expresiones en español que gramaticalmente están mal construidas, desde luego no te digo que no se utilicen.

Solo intento ayudar, si no deseas recibir ayuda tan solo dilo y dejaré de corregir esos errores.

Te pongo las frases correctas, por lo menos en España, ya que las que has puesto raramente te entenderán:

"A veces peleamos en la noche y a la mañana siguiente tengo que trabajar y *me siento que* no puedo seguir adelante en mi dia hasta volver a hablar con él por teléfono y quedar bien otra vez" esta frase se entiende, aunque la construcción es compleja o dialecto ajeno a España. Aquí se construiría de la siguiente manera "A veces peleamos por la noche y a la mañana siguiente tengo que trabajar y siento que no puedo seguir adelante en mi dia a dia hasta volver a hablar con él por teléfono y quedar bien otra vez"

"*Me siento que* fracase." igualmente se entiende la frase, pero la construcción no es correcta en España, no se utiliza esta frase. Aquí sería "Siento que fracase", aunque tendría que leer el contexto para ver realmente el sentido.

"¡Ay! que mal *me siento que* me va a dar un desmayo." Esta frase es usada en España igualmente. Otra forma de decirla sería "¡Ay! que mal me siento, me va a dar un desmayo"

"Cuando yo salgo a la calle *me siento que* soy mayor, porque me mando sola y hago todo yo sola." Esta frase se le ve sentido si la miras con determinación, para facilitar la comprensión mejor quedaría "Cuando salgo a la calle siento que soy mayor porque pienso y hago lo que quiero"

Como te decía tan solo intento ayudar, no quiero menospreciar tu trabajo, al contrario creo que haces un trabajo excelente.

Animo que juntos aprenderemos bastante.

Un saludo


----------



## simplyaStudent

Jupiter said:
			
		

> Dear Simply,
> 
> From WordReference/Espasa:
> 
> _►sentirse verbo reflexivo to feel: me siento incapaz de hacerlo, I don't feel able to do it
> se siente mejor, he feels better
> se sintió traicionada, she felt betrayed_
> 
> The verb sentir in its reflexive form sentirse is always followed by an adjective, like in the examples.
> 
> The expression _me siento que _ may be informally used in some countries, but I would definetively recommend not to use it to a Spanish student. And I suggest you to use any dictionary instead of Google for your idiomatic questions. Do you believe everything you see out there in the Internet?



Jupiter,

I appreciate your comments and clarifications. But it's not a question of believing anything. By your own addmision, many people use the construction with no compunction. Try as they might, grammarians have never been able to deligitimize the language in the mouths of the people.

A full appreciation for language includes not only its formal incarnation, but its vernacular as well. 

As you well know, what was once vernacular becomes formally accepted, and what is formally accepted, sometimes, falls from use altogeher. Why? The cumlative choices of people - worldwide. Even a word which may not exist in Spain, over time, may spring into usage in chic circles and then cascade down to the masses. 

Finally, if Spanish students are shielded from the way things really are, how will they ever know *what's really going on?* Or how can they truly appreciate and enjoy Spanish in all its nuances, if they only understand a contrived subset of the language? 

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## Zephyrus

El castellano es complicado aun para los que lo hablamos como lengua materna, asi que todo depende en que nivel de lengua se situe tu expresion, que clase de texto es, quien es la persona que lo va a leer, etc etc...Traducir no es solo copiar las palabras o frases como aparecen, es considerar un conjunto de factores en los que estas se dan....Prueba algunas de estas HUMILDES traducciones:

presiento que.....
tengo la sensación que....
me parece que....

suerte


----------



## simplyaStudent

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> El castellano es complicado aun para los que lo hablamos como lengua materna, asi que todo depende en que nivel de lengua se situe tu expresion, que clase de texto es, quien es la persona que lo va a leer, etc etc...Traducir no es solo copiar las palabras o frases como aparecen, es considerar un conjunto de factores en los que estas se dan....Prueba algunas de estas HUMILDES traducciones:
> 
> presiento que.....
> tengo la sensación que....
> me parece que....
> 
> suerte



Zephyrus,

I can not agree with you more. The last time I looked no one had purchased the franchise for any *human* language. As you indicated, it's all about context and nuances. 

While your phrases plot a neutral course, one could express forebodiing with these: 

sospecho que . . .
temo que . . .

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## simplyaStudent

fran said:
			
		

> Solo intento ayudarte.
> 
> Hay muchas expresiones en español que gramaticalmente están mal construidas, desde luego no te digo que no se utilicen.
> 
> Solo intento ayudar, si no deseas recibir ayuda tan solo dilo y dejaré de corregir esos errores.
> 
> Te pongo las frases correctas, por lo menos en España, ya que las que has puesto raramente te entenderán:
> 
> "A veces peleamos en la noche y a la mañana siguiente tengo que trabajar y *me siento que* no puedo seguir adelante en mi dia hasta volver a hablar con él por teléfono y quedar bien otra vez" esta frase se entiende, aunque la construcción es compleja o dialecto ajeno a España. Aquí se construiría de la siguiente manera "A veces peleamos por la noche y a la mañana siguiente tengo que trabajar y siento que no puedo seguir adelante en mi dia a dia hasta volver a hablar con él por teléfono y quedar bien otra vez"
> 
> "*Me siento que* fracase." igualmente se entiende la frase, pero la construcción no es correcta en España, no se utiliza esta frase. Aquí sería "Siento que fracase", aunque tendría que leer el contexto para ver realmente el sentido.
> 
> "¡Ay! que mal *me siento que* me va a dar un desmayo." Esta frase es usada en España igualmente. Otra forma de decirla sería "¡Ay! que mal me siento, me va a dar un desmayo"
> 
> "Cuando yo salgo a la calle *me siento que* soy mayor, porque me mando sola y hago todo yo sola." Esta frase se le ve sentido si la miras con determinación, para facilitar la comprensión mejor quedaría "Cuando salgo a la calle siento que soy mayor porque pienso y hago lo que quiero"
> 
> Como te decía tan solo intento ayudar, no quiero menospreciar tu trabajo, al contrario creo que haces un trabajo excelente.
> 
> Animo que juntos aprenderemos bastante.
> 
> Un saludo



Fran,

Don't be so defensive. Asking you a sequence of pointed questions was *not meant to attack you*. Yet, what I meant to be stimulating, penetrating questions, you preceived so defensively that you refused to answer a single one. ( Are you a politician? Just joking. )

I just happen to be interested in contradictions between what people say and what they do. Thus, the questions, to get other people's opinions, such as yours, on the issues raised. ( Si no deseas recibir cuestiones, tan solo dilo. ) 

On the other hand, your response was so informing that it made me realize that my quote from Diccionario.com was not a "me siento" construction, but instead a "siento que." You could not have made a stronger point.  

In addition, your editing of the sentences was greatly appreciated. But since your primary rationale for the edits was "what you do in Spain," I'm prepared to make the concession not to use the offending verbiage "when is Spain." 

Equally, however, when I hear someone add an extra pronoun here or there, I certainly will not think that person uneducated, vulgar. ( Though he may even be a native of Spain. ) 

My point: contradictions remain. When even Presidents of State use the offending verbiage, and the masses, educated and uneducated, use it routinely, any "do as we say, not as we do" arguments sound pretty weak.

Remember, I'm just a student, trying to master something which I can manipulate in the "real" world - not just in a classroom.

I strongly appreciate the time you spent on our dialog. Have a great day.

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## fran

@ simplyastudent

Correcto, es lo que intentaba comentar.

Las modificaciones que te he puesto son usando el lenguaje real, del día a día, entre los que hablamos este idioma.

Volviendo al principio de la cuestión es bien sencilla:

-"Lo más mejor" no lo utilizamos y si alguien lo utiliza es como broma o por que se haya equivocado. Es tan solo ésto, no es cuestión de que sea correcto o no gramaticálmente, simplemente no se usa en la calle esa expresión y si la ves, ten por seguro que es un error de su autor o intenta bromear con esas palabras.

Ufff!!! espero haber aclarado esa duda. En ningún momento he intentado corregir el lenguaje de la calle, eso es "sagrao". Tan solo hago corrección a las palabras que no se utilizan o frases mal construidas.

  Un saludo.


----------



## Vicki

Quiero intervenir para ofrecer una perspectiva a este debate interesante. 

En lugar de hablar de lo que es "correcto" y "no correcto" -- términos que se encuentran con frecuencia en este foro -- más vale hablar de "lo culto" y "lo general". 

Así se podría evitar de juzgar (inconscientemente o no), mientras explicando el contexto. Claro, como hemos visto, a veces se requiere más información para entenderlo completamente.

Además, decir que algo es "incorrecto" se aplicaría únicamente a una estructura o una palabra que nunca se encuentra en el lenguaje, sea de la academia o de la calle.

Es una perspectiva que me ayuda a mi. Espero que sea de ayuda para otros.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## simplyaStudent

fran said:
			
		

> @ simplyastudent
> 
> Correcto, es lo que intentaba comentar.
> 
> Las modificaciones que te he puesto son usando el lenguaje real, del día a día, entre los que hablamos este idioma.
> 
> Volviendo al principio de la cuestión es bien sencilla:
> 
> -"Lo más mejor" no lo utilizamos y si alguien lo utiliza es como broma o por que se haya equivocado. Es tan solo ésto, no es cuestión de que sea correcto o no gramaticálmente, simplemente no se usa en la calle esa expresión y si la ves, ten por seguro que es un error de su autor o intenta bromear con esas palabras.
> 
> Ufff!!! espero haber aclarado esa duda. En ningún momento he intentado corregir el lenguaje de la calle, eso es "sagrao". Tan solo hago corrección a las palabras que no se utilizan o frases mal construidas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Fran,

Cool, you've got game! 

I see that you've figured out that: Me apetece el lenguaje de la calle.

~ simplyaStudent

simplyaStudent


----------



## simplyaStudent

Vicki said:
			
		

> Quiero intervenir para ofrecer una perspectiva a este debate interesante.
> 
> En lugar de hablar de lo que es "correcto" y "no correcto" -- términos que se encuentran con frecuencia en este foro -- más vale hablar de "lo culto" y "lo general".
> 
> Así se podría evitar de juzgar (inconscientemente o no), mientras explicando el contexto. Claro, como hemos visto, a veces se requiere más información para entenderlo completamente.
> 
> Además, decir que algo es "incorrecto" se aplicaría únicamente a una estructura o una palabra que nunca se encuentra en el lenguaje, sea de la academia o de la calle.
> 
> Es una perspectiva que me ayuda a mi. Espero que sea de ayuda para otros.
> 
> Saludos.
> Vicki



Vicki, 

A great distinction. I wholly agree. 

I think which side of the street people are working on should be made explicit. I expect to use my language skills, at some point, out in the real world. So, I need to know how to talk to a potential threat on the street as well as to an advisor for a Ph'd should I go down that road.

An educated fool with no street smarts is a danger to himself as well as others.

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## Jupiter

Just a comment for Simply. I think I see your point, but where is the 'real world' you mean? Is it in Bogotá, Buenos Aires, La Habana? Because the usage of Spanish in each of those real worlds is completely different from one to another. Exactly as different as can be between the Bronx and West End London, for example. If you want to communicate in Spanish, you should learn the formal usage that is understood by all the Spanish-speaking community, or at least the most standard rules. Then, if you want to integrate into a specific Spanish-speaking community you can learn their own terms and expressions, but be aware that those may be misunderstood or directly not be understood at all by people from other communities.

The debate of language evolution versus lenguage degradation is old and long. I don't consider myself as a 'conservationist', but I think that learning and following the standard rules is the best way for any student to communicate with the community.


----------



## Nomismum

Dear Simply,

I think that "me siento que" would be better translated by "I feel like" or "I feel that", which is different to  "I have a feeling that".


----------



## Zephyrus

Nomismum....exacto! buena explicacion.
Simply...we translate meanings, WE DON'T TRANSLATE WORDS. To understand this, it takes some time.


----------



## simplyaStudent

Nomismum said:
			
		

> Dear Simply,
> 
> I think that "me siento que" would be better translated by "I feel like" or "I feel that", which is different to  "I have a feeling that".



Nomismum,

For the record, with all do respect, *I don't buy it*.

You postulate a difference between the two - from a meaning perspective, then what is it? ( 25 words or less in English, please. )

Some people feel, some people think, some people believe, etc.

I have a feeling that, I feel that, I think that, I believe that, all within a 99 percentile of meaning the same thing.

Finally, in this case, Spanish and English are so similiar morphologically that the statement can be rendered literally to maximum effect.

Therefore, the rendering with the greatest fidelity is: "Yo tengo la impresión/sensación de que." 

Oops, I translated the words.

Or more idiomatically: "Me da la impresión/sensación de que"

 ~ simplyaStudent


----------



## simplyaStudent

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> Nomismum....exacto! buena explicacion.
> Simply...we translate meanings, WE DON'T TRANSLATE WORDS. To understand this, it takes some time.



Zephyrus,

I'll buy that with a dollar. 

But, apparently, something that takes even more time to learn is that the meaning of a given set of words is often up for grabs and, in many cases, *is never settled definitively.*

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## simplyaStudent

Jupiter said:
			
		

> Just a comment for Simply. I think I see your point, but where is the 'real world' you mean? Is it in Bogotá, Buenos Aires, La Habana? Because the usage of Spanish in each of those real worlds is completely different from one to another. Exactly as different as can be between the Bronx and West End London, for example. If you want to communicate in Spanish, you should learn the formal usage that is understood by all the Spanish-speaking community, or at least the most standard rules. Then, if you want to integrate into a specific Spanish-speaking community you can learn their own terms and expressions, but be aware that those may be misunderstood or directly not be understood at all by people from other communities.
> 
> The debate of language evolution versus lenguage degradation is old and long. I don't consider myself as a 'conservationist', but I think that learning and following the standard rules is the best way for any student to communicate with the community.




Jupiter,

To your credit, you framed the question rightly and precisely: where is the real world? *It's everywhere you said it was.* What's more, all its variations are readily available for study and emulation. 

Your least common denominator approach is valid, of course, but it's less valid than it used to be. Why? One word: The Net, okay two words. 

I have full access to Cuban, Dominican, Andalucian, Puerto Ricain, etc. in words, accents and mannerism 24 hours a day, and I haven't even left the house. 

As a result, my language goal is more ambicious - to be able to operate like an impressionist with the ablity to do all significant variations. In a sense, like a artist who not only does samba, but merengue and tango and salsa and flamenco. 

Thanks to the Net, the reach of the mind is around the world.

I very much appreciated your stimulating comments.

~simplyaStudent


----------



## aledu

simplyaStudent said:
			
		

> Jupiter,
> 
> To your credit, you framed the question rightly and precisely: where is the real world? *It's everywhere you said it was.* What's more, all its variations are readily available for study and emulation.
> 
> Your least common denominator approach is valid, of course, but it's less valid than it used to be. Why? One word: The Net, okay two words.
> 
> I have full access to Cuban, Dominican, Andalucian, Puerto Ricain, etc. in words, accents and mannerism 24 hours a day, and I haven't even left the house.
> 
> As a result, my language goal is more ambicious - to be able to operate like an impressionist with the ablity to do all significant variations. In a sense, like a artist who not only does samba, but merengue and tango and salsa and flamenco.
> 
> Thanks to the Net, the reach of the mind is around the world.
> 
> I very much appreciated your stimulating comments.
> 
> ~simplyaStudent





simply:  

It´s good for anybody to know that a lot of websites (If we´re to believe you) use ¨me siento¨ and to understand the meaning of it, but it´s incorrect; it´s a word for word translation .  ¨Siento¨ has the ¨I¨included in it already.  For you to achieve your ambicious goal and operate like an impressionist, you have to learn the correct way, then you can play with the colloquial variations of the language.

regards, 
aledu


----------



## Zephyrus

Completamente de acuerdo contigo ALEDU


----------



## simplyaStudent

aledu said:
			
		

> simply:
> 
> It´s good for anybody to know that a lot of websites (If we´re to believe you) use ¨me siento¨ and to understand the meaning of it, but it´s incorrect; it´s a word for word translation .  ¨Siento¨ has the ¨I¨included in it already.  For you to achieve your ambicious goal and operate like an impressionist, you have to learn the correct way, then you can play with the colloquial variations of the language.
> 
> regards,
> aledu



Aledu,

The last thing in the world you have to do is believe me -* on anything.* Be self-reliant, any hypothesis of mine is testable.  

A great mind in a previous thread disabused those of us who were paying attention of the false dichotomy of *this-is-correct* and *this-is-not.* I'm simply suggesting that the better approach is rhetorical - what is appropiate, and what is not.

If I use language in an interview which makes me appear to be an uneducated fool, my language skills have failed me. Equally, if I'm rapping on the street in such a way that it makes me appear to be a perfect mark, again, my language skills have failed me. I have failed to use language appropriate to the context in which I was operating.

The issue is not *what's on a bunch of websites*, it's a question of what people *actually say and do.* ( In this case, we're concerned with language usage - what people say with their mouths and write in various media, the greatest of which, at the moment, being Cyberspace.

What you may say is incorrect, may only remain so until a critical mass of respected writers or speakers start using it. But the fact is, those folks have simply caught up with the masses, who have been using the offending construct for years. ( What's up with that? )

What's more, some musical artists write songs, which someone in a thread has called almost absolute nonsense, yet such songs make millions for their creators. ( And ironically, as those songs stick in peoples heads, that nonsense moves into common usage and hardly anybody blinks when they hear it. )

Americans have a saying: "Money talks and bullshit walks." In other words, follow the money, all else is bullshit.

You may think this approach extreme, but remember, I don't have a teacher grading my papers. I've developed my own approach independently. That may be why I'm at odds with things that others take for granted. However, I do stand behind my positions, and if they have substance, they will stand - if not, I'm sure somebody will surface to knock my sh*it down. 

Your comments were greatly appreciated.

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## aledu

simplyaStudent said:
			
		

> Aledu,
> 
> The last thing in the world you have to do is believe me -* on anything.* Be self-reliant, any hypothesis of mine is testable.
> 
> A great mind in a previous thread disabused those of us who were paying attention of the false dichotomy of *this-is-correct* and *this-is-not.* I'm simply suggesting that the better approach is rhetorical - what is appropiate, and what is not.
> 
> If I use language in an interview which makes me appear to be an uneducated fool, my language skills have failed me. Equally, if I'm rapping on the street in such a way that it makes me appear to be a perfect mark, again, my language skills have failed me. I have failed to use language appropriate to the context in which I was operating.
> 
> The issue is not *what's on a bunch of websites*, it's a question of what people *actually say and do.* ( In this case, we're concerned with language usage - what people say with their mouths and write in various media, the greatest of which, at the moment, being Cyberspace.
> 
> But What you may say is incorrect, may only remain so until a critical mass of respected writers or speakers start using it.the fact is, those folks have simply caught up with the masses, who have been using the offending construct for years. ( What's up with that? )
> 
> What's more, some musical artists write songs, which someone in a thread has called almost absolute nonsense, yet such songs make millions for their creators. ( And ironically, as those songs stick in peoples heads, that nonsense moves into common usage and hardly anybody blinks when they hear it. )
> 
> Americans have a saying: "Money talks and bullshit walks." In other words, follow the money, all else is bullshit.
> 
> You may think this approach extreme, but remember, I don't have a teacher grading my papers. I've developed my own approach independently. That may be why I'm at odds with things that others take for granted. However, I do stand behind my positions, and if they have substance, they will stand - if not, I'm sure somebody will surface to knock my sh*it down.
> 
> Your comments were greatly appreciated.
> 
> ~ simplyaStudent



Well , if you had a teacher grading your papers and you used ¨me siento¨ to translate and convey the meaning of ¨I have a feeling...¨, he or she would tell you that you are wrong. I don´t care how many times people use it or not, it´s not right, whether you wanna accept it or not. (If a teacher was grading my paper, she or he will tell me that ¨wanna¨is wrong, doesn´t matter how many times it´s used on the street)

I do appreciate your other points of view and agree with you on

¨*What you may say is incorrect, may only remain so until a critical mass of respected writers or speakers start using it.the fact is, those folks have simply caught up with the masses, who have been using the offending construct for years. ¨*

We´re not at that point yet with the ¨ Me siento¨, though.

aledu


----------



## simplyaStudent

aledu said:
			
		

> Well , if you had a teacher grading your papers and you used ¨me siento¨ to translate and convey the meaning of ¨I have a feeling...¨, he or she would tell you that you are wrong. I don´t care how many times people use it or not, it´s not right, whether you wanna accept it or not. (If a teacher was grading my paper, she or he will tell me that ¨wanna¨is wrong, doesn´t matter how many times it´s used on the street)
> 
> I do appreciate your other points of view and agree with you on
> 
> ¨*What you may say is incorrect, may only remain so until a critical mass of respected writers or speakers start using it.the fact is, those folks have simply caught up with the masses, who have been using the offending construct for years. ¨*
> 
> We´re not at that point yet with the ¨ Me siento¨, though.
> 
> aledu



Aledu,

Well said.

Some folks like to follow; others like to lead.

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## simplyaStudent

aledu said:
			
		

> Well , if you had a teacher grading your papers and you used ¨me siento¨ to translate and convey the meaning of ¨I have a feeling...¨, he or she would tell you that you are wrong. I don´t care how many times people use it or not, it´s not right, whether you wanna accept it or not. (If a teacher was grading my paper, she or he will tell me that ¨wanna¨is wrong, doesn´t matter how many times it´s used on the street)
> 
> I do appreciate your other points of view and agree with you on
> 
> ¨*What you may say is incorrect, may only remain so until a critical mass of respected writers or speakers start using it.the fact is, those folks have simply caught up with the masses, who have been using the offending construct for years. ¨*
> 
> We´re not at that point yet with the ¨ Me siento¨, though.
> 
> aledu



Aledu,

Please tell me that you are not laboring under the delusion that everything you learn in school is correct - because, by any stretch, it isn't - whether you believe it not. 

When I was born, only three atomic particales existed - electrons, protrons, and nuetrons. At least, that's what I was taught in school. Now, they teach that there are so many particles that one can hardly count the types.

Granted, when a teacher tells you that "wanna" and "gonna" are "wrong", what she really means is that they are inappropiate for usage in certain places at certain times - the most significant of which is his/her classroom. 

Perhaps, I erred. But, based on what you said, I jumped to the conclusion that when you say something is incorrect, you mean it's incorrect everywhere, all the time, since you believe there is a "pure language core" which is correct everywhere, all the time. While there are local variations around this core, while learning this core, you simply ignore them by calling them "incorrect"? 

While that's clearly a valid approach, it does not work for me because I run headon into the variations too often to ignore them. Unlike you, who simply declares them "wrong/incorrect", I realize that they often carry incremental meanings. Take the case of "me siento que." The pronoun "me" may be serving as an intensifier, indicating a really strong feeling. ( As in: *Conozco * Nueva Orleans. vs *Me conozco* Nueva Orleans de cabo a rabo. - I know N.O.. vs I know N.O. throughly. ) So, I simply can't adopt your arbitrary, black-or-white approach. 

When I see a construct in wide currency, I ask: what does it mean?. You see the same thing and seem to say: it's not in the core, it must be "wrong." 

Yet people like Colin Powell, William F Buckley, Dan Rather, etc. use "wanna" and "gonna" all the time in their spoken utterances. ( You can't get much higher, socially, than these folks. ) 

Your approach to Spanish vs my approach are vastly different; yours works for you, mine works for me. Our differences may be cultural. 

In any event, I simply refuse to let others define what's right or wrong for me - I do that myself.

~ simplyaStudent


----------



## bout_de_souffle

Bastante informal, pero 
*"Se me hace que..."* es una frase que igual se usa mucho.


----------

